# Textured Drywall Ceiling Repair



## TRACKER (Jun 13, 2010)

The drywall tape is pulling away on the ceiling where the ceiling meets the walls. It is especially a problem over the tub region. The ceiling is textured. Does anyone have any ideas on how to repair the ceiling and match the texture?:huh:


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

You really should remove the tape and put new tape on. Textured ceilings are a nightmare to match. I've never, and don't know of anyone, who has successfully matched the texture. You can buy spray on textures but you will always see the patches. You might consider just scraping a 4" area around the entire ceiling to make it look uniform. Soak the remaining ceiling edges with a water spritzer and use a scraper or drywall knife to scrape it off. Don't understand why anyone would want textured ceiling in bathroom anyway


----------



## TRACKER (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I didn't really want a textured ceiling. I have them in every room of my house. It probably isn't the best fix but I was able to carefully push some spackle under the tape. I used my fingers to create somewhat of a speckled pattern. It doesn't really match exactly but you don't notice too much since it is so close to the wall. I went around the entire room using the sam procedure. It seems to have fixed the problem for now. If is lasts anothe 18 years I will be happy. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

canadaclub said:


> You really should remove the tape and put new tape on. Textured ceilings are a nightmare to match. I've never, and don't know of anyone, who has successfully matched the texture. You can buy spray on textures but you will always see the patches. You might consider just scraping a 4" area around the entire ceiling to make it look uniform. Soak the remaining ceiling edges with a water spritzer and use a scraper or drywall knife to scrape it off. Don't understand why anyone would want textured ceiling in bathroom anyway


It's a whole different world here in Florida. 
Most ceilings and walls have some sort of texture on them from the 1950's on.
And Yes, beleive it or not. Textures can be matched on ceilings and walls.:yes:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

TRACKER said:


> The drywall tape is pulling away on the ceiling where the ceiling meets the walls. It is especially a problem over the tub region. The ceiling is textured. Does anyone have any ideas on how to repair the ceiling and match the texture?:huh:


Can you post a picture of your ceiling with the texture?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agreed, texture CAN be patched if you know what you're doing.....


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I sure would love it if someone taught me how to match a textured drywall repair.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It helps if you do that sort of repair a lot (practice makes perfect) and the correct tools to do the repair is a MUST. Blending in to the existing is the hardest part....


----------

